# 48"x18"x12" tank 45 gallon



## dad_jsp (Aug 13, 2008)

Can I house Vics in this tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sure. What kind are you interested in?


----------



## dad_jsp (Aug 13, 2008)

I have some Zebra Obliquidens in a 90 gallon tank, but I want to make a species only tank for them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Should work. :thumb:


----------

